# The Hobbit Excruciating Edition Issues



## stim (Nov 26, 2017)

After considerable searching of sites cant seem to find info on the Houghton-Mifflin slipcase edition dated 1966. If you know of a thorough complete clearinghouse for this information please do tell
Best
Stim


----------

